# 3 year old boy wee wee problems



## SBM (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi
a few days ago my son woke up with a painful penis. when I checked it out it didn't look like anything was wrong but it hurt him when I tried to touch it & his underwear bothered it a bit.. Poor guy was walking like he rode a horse for days.. by that night after his bath it was swollen quite a bit and red. My hubby said it was hard to judge because he just got out a warm bath so we gave him some tylenol and sent him to bed. when he woke up, it was swollen a bit still (not as bad as after his bath) and hurt him still but once we took the night time pull up off and he chilled in bed with us he said it didn't hurt anymore, over the next few days it barely hurt him, mostly in the morning until shortly after the night time pull up came off. This morning the swelling looks completely gone but he now is saying it hurts when he pee's.. 

has anyone had this experience before? we don't have a family doctor and i'd like to avoid going to emerge as much as possible, especially with covid floating around.. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## xdianax01 (11 mo ago)

maybe a yeast infection?


----------

